# Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?



## Lukas86 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo kennt jemand díese Rolle und hat mit ihr gefischt?
Hier ein Link:
http://http://www.stefans-anglersho...00726947c11a736b/50153797941100501/index.html 
Danke im Voraus

gruss Lukas


----------



## Topic (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

kenn die rolle persönlich nich,dafür okuma!!!

okuma stellt qualitativ gute rollen für einen vernüftigen preis her.

die okuma LB90 wird teilweise zum wallerangeln an den großen wallerflüssen und italien und spanien eingesetz aber auch zum long distance fischen auf karpfen.

hab bis jetz noch nichts negatives zur rolle gelesen.

mfg Tino


----------



## Lukas86 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

Ja leider finde ich gar keine Erfahrungsberichte über die Rolle.
Ich will die für beide Einsatzgebite nehmen die du beschrieben hast.
Mein Problem ist, das man nicht erkennen kann wie tief die Spule ist...denn ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Recht flachen Spule.
Danke schon mal

gruss


----------



## Topic (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

die LB 90 hat ne tiefe spule,mein dealer hat die in 60 stehen,hab se schon begrabbelt aber wie dir gefällt mir die tiefe soule auch nich.

2 alternativen wären okuma powerliner 1065 wenn ich mich nich täusche gehen zurzeit bei ebay für so ca 40-50 euro das stück.

und nummer 2 okuma eclips 90 hat ein edelstahl getriebe und wird zum poppern auf gt,tarpon und ähnliches eingesetzt also sehr stabiles gerät.


----------



## Topic (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

Okuma Eclipz EZ 90, ähnl. Shimano


OKUMA-Eclipz EZ 90 (Meeresrolle)


3x Okuma Powerliner PRO Baitfeeder PL1065 Freilaufrolle

das sind die rollen.

mfg Tino


----------



## Lukas86 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

Hmm die Powerliner sehen ganz gut aus, nur och könnte etwas mehr Schnurrfassung vertragen...ne idee ;+|supergri


----------



## slavonac (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

hi lukas was willst du damit fangen wels oder auf welchen fisch willste angeln|bigeyes


----------



## Lukas86 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

Hallo
Auf Wels und Karpfen...:q


----------



## slavonac (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

kannste ohne bedenken nehmen aber ich hätte eher die shimano us baitrunner 6500 gekauft hammerrolle


----------



## slavonac (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

wo willste auf karpfen und waller fischen


----------



## Lukas86 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

Die Okuma hat mir eine zu tiefe Rolle
Die Kameraden fange ich an Frankreich an der Mosel


----------



## wallerangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

beim Welsangeln hat es schon einige von zerlegt da sie einen recht hohen spulenHub haben und dadurch hohe Kräfte auf die Achse wirken


----------



## Lukas86 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

Meinst du die okuma longbow?


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Okuma Longbow LB 90 -> Erfahrungsberichte?*

Muss ich Wallerangler recht geben, nen recht hohen Spulenhub haben sie. Wobei durch sowas auch schon ganz andre Rollen "drauf gegangen" sind...! Ich jedenfalls habe bisher noch nichts negatives an den Rollen gemerkt. Das mit der sehr tiefen Spule ist ebenfalls richtig, hat mich auch bisl gestört...! Hat aber bspw die US-Baiti auch, stört aber scheinbar sehr sehr viele Walliangler (mich inkl) auch nicht...! Vllt liegts bei der Baiti ja am Hersteller? 

Also wie gesagt, bin mit der Rolle soweit recht zufrieden. Was mich stört ist die E-Spule aus Kunststoff. Nehme die Rolle (wie alle meine andre Wallikompos auch) eben rein zum Wallifischen, eine Spule fürs Ausland, die andere (in dem Fall Kunststoff) in unsren Vereinsgewässern mit dünnerer Schnur. Dass es von der Rolle schon mal die ein oder andre zerlegt hat, ist auch kein Wunder/Seltenheit. Hats von der US aber bspw auch schon...! 

Grüße,
Benni


----------

